# So I put blue flashing lights on my bike & rode through the town centre.



## Mr_Kipling (14 Aug 2014)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o9GZVHd1qs

All my life I wanted to have blue lights on my bike through traffic. I'm 33 and the other week I though to myself 'why not just do it', so I did. I got some blue lights from amazon, put them on my bike, put my GoPro on there too and had a great time through a town centre at night. The Law here is a grey area to the best of my understanding even if I got/get caught, it was well worth it, even if I have to pat the max £1000 fine. For the record, I was not trying to impersonate any emergency service. Any light on your bike at night is better then no light!


----------



## BSRU (14 Aug 2014)

Not very clever uploading self incriminating videos to YouTube.


----------



## User33236 (14 Aug 2014)

1. Take the blue flashing lights off your bike
2. Put said lights in the bin
3. Walk away from the bin


----------



## byegad (14 Aug 2014)

4. Lie down with your hands above your head!


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Aug 2014)

Why did you not include what you were shouting "whoop whoop its da sound of da Police" "whooo whooo ner ner nere wooo wooo" "evening all" "Book him Danno" 

Bit early for second childhood?


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (14 Aug 2014)

Mr Kipling is trying to get a reaction.

I'm 54. Seen and done a great many stupid thing in my time. My reaction is to roll over and go back to sleep!


----------



## Ganymede (14 Aug 2014)

[QUOTE="Mr_Kipling, post: 3229157, member: 38059"For the record, I was not trying to impersonate any emergency service. [/QUOTE]

Er... yes you were.


----------



## cd365 (14 Aug 2014)

Eejit


----------



## uclown2002 (14 Aug 2014)

soup890 has some competition!


----------



## numbnuts (14 Aug 2014)

Actually those blue flashing lights were sold in Argos as “cycle lights” about three years ago, and you can still get them here

http://www.myled.com/p1528-rear-tai...m1CYa1PON-IrWiGQCWuGmn9dDAFM0TqDTUS2RwaAjEw8P


----------



## Ganymede (14 Aug 2014)

numbnuts said:


> Actual those blue flashing lights were sold in Argos as “cycle lights” about three years ago, and you can still get them here
> 
> http://www.myled.com/p1528-rear-tai...m1CYa1PON-IrWiGQCWuGmn9dDAFM0TqDTUS2RwaAjEw8P


Quite like the disco effect of all four at once...


----------



## winjim (14 Aug 2014)

You are @Cyclist33 's six year old son AICMFP.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (14 Aug 2014)

Nobber.


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Aug 2014)




----------



## Garethgas (14 Aug 2014)

33? more like 13.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Aug 2014)

Growing up is optional


----------



## Garethgas (14 Aug 2014)

numbnuts said:


> Growing up is optional



Have you been reading fridge magnets again


----------



## Retribution03 (14 Aug 2014)

It's pretty...pretty pointless lol


----------



## Dragonwight (14 Aug 2014)

Sorry words fail me at least polite ones.


----------



## jayonabike (14 Aug 2014)

Twat


----------



## AndyRM (14 Aug 2014)

Mr Kipling's location seems apt.


----------



## Mark1978 (14 Aug 2014)

What the OP needs is one of these

http://www.amazon.co.uk/super-siren-ambulance-police-engine/dp/B004WW7TK6

I had one when I was his (mental) age.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Aug 2014)

> Restrictions on fitting blue warning beacons, special warning lamps and similar devices
> 
> 16. No vehicle, other than an emergency vehicle, shall be fitted with–
> 
> ...





> No vehicle shall be fitted with a lamp which is capable of showing any light to the rear, other than a red light, except– (h)blue light and white light from a chequered domed lamp fitted to a police control vehicle and intended for use at the scene of an emergency;
> 
> (k)blue light from a warning beacon or rear special warning lamp fitted to an emergency vehicle, or from any device fitted to a vehicle used for police purposes;



Grey area my ars*


----------



## Profpointy (14 Aug 2014)

Grossly irresponsible and twatish ...... funny though, made me laugh


----------



## benb (14 Aug 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Grey area my ars*



Do you know what act of parliament that is from? I wonder if it only applies to mechanically propelled vehicles.
In which case, not defending the OP, he's not guilty of that.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Aug 2014)

benb said:


> Do you know what act of parliament that is from? I wonder if it only applies to mechanically propelled vehicles.
> In which case, not defending the OP, he's not guilty of that.


Road Vehicle Lighting Regulations


----------



## w00hoo_kent (14 Aug 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Road Vehicle Lighting Regulations


I believe if you attach the lights to your body then you aren't caught by this law, they use a different one. 

Is it specifically 'impersonating a police officer' or is it more generic about emergency services and people just short hand it. If the former you could try arguing you were pretending to be a fire engine when they throw that book at you.

There are some laws that when broken the authorities have a very poor sense of humour about, generally when they are directly involved.


----------



## growingvegetables (14 Aug 2014)

benb said:


> Do you know what act of parliament that is from? I wonder if it only applies to mechanically propelled vehicles.
> In which case, not defending the OP, he's not guilty of that.


Round me, police bikes don't have blue lights. But ambulance service First Responders on bikes - they do (did? Haven't seen one in a while). http://www.yas.nhs.uk/Media/View_from_the_Trackside.html


----------



## benb (14 Aug 2014)

I can't see anything in the legislation exempting cycles from it, so if the lights were attached to the bike that's an offence under the act.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I believe if you attach the lights to your body then you aren't caught by this law, they use a different one.
> 
> Is it specifically 'impersonating a police officer' or is it more generic about emergency services and people just short hand it. If the former you could try arguing you were pretending to be a fire engine when they throw that book at you.
> 
> There are some laws that when broken the authorities have a very poor sense of humour about, generally when they are directly involved.


Could be the case I guess. Wouldn't want to be the test case though


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Aug 2014)

There's nothing that pi$$e$ coppers off more than some twat pretending to be one of them. Mr Kipling may find himself assuming the position in order to facilitate an intimate body search at some point in the future.


----------



## MisterStan (14 Aug 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Mr Kipling may find himself assuming the position in order to facilitate an intimate body search at some point in the future.


One can only hope.


----------



## Mr_Kipling (14 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


> [QUOTE="Mr_Kipling, post: 3229157, member: 38059"For the record, I was not trying to impersonate any emergency service.



Er... yes you were.[/QUOTE]
Was I? I did not have any sign saying ambulance ect.... I did not claim to be anyone other than a guy on a bike with white and blue lights.


----------



## Mr_Kipling (14 Aug 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> There's nothing that pi$$e$ coppers off more than some twat pretending to be one of them. Mr Kipling may find himself assuming the position in order to facilitate an intimate body search at some point in the future.



Who said anything about pretending to be a cop? Police are not the olny ones who use blue lights in the UK.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (14 Aug 2014)

Mr_Kipling said:


> Was I? I did not have any sign saying ambulance ect.... I did not claim to be anyone other than a guy on a bike with white and blue lights.



It would be an interesting, if futile, argument to watch. You were riding about in the dark with flashing blue lights on your bike. That's what the police (and, agreed, other emergency services (although I'm yet to see a fire bike) do). People expect that you are an official because that's what you are pretending to be. You'd be nicked for it and probably end up in court. Much the same as you only need to wave a gun shaped object around to be done for gun crime 'I never said it was a real gun' isn't a valid argument.

Equally, much like TV is the only thing correctly depicted on TV programs, the judicial system gets really upset about people pretending to have their authority. Some might say disproportionately so. So you would be lucky to get a 'don't do it again sonny'.

A spiffing wheeze, and one struck off the bucket list. But I wouldn't let yourself get addicted to it.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2014)

numbnuts said:


> Actually those blue flashing lights were sold in Argos as “cycle lights” about three years ago, and you can still get them here
> 
> http://www.myled.com/p1528-rear-tai...m1CYa1PON-IrWiGQCWuGmn9dDAFM0TqDTUS2RwaAjEw8P


ASDA have had them on sale more recently.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> It would be an interesting, if futile, argument to watch. You were riding about in the dark with flashing blue lights on your bike. That's what the police (and, agreed, other emergency services *(although I'm yet to see a fire bike)* do). People expect that you are an official because that's what you are pretending to be. You'd be nicked for it and probably end up in court. Much the same as you only need to wave a gun shaped object around to be done for gun crime 'I never said it was a real gun' isn't a valid argument.
> 
> Equally, much like TV is the only thing correctly depicted on TV programs, the judicial system gets really upset about people pretending to have their authority. Some might say disproportionately so. So you would be lucky to get a 'don't do it again sonny'.
> 
> A spiffing wheeze, and one struck off the bucket list. But I wouldn't let yourself get addicted to it.


http://www.southwales-fire.gov.uk/English/yoursafety/arson/Pages/BikePatrols.aspx


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Aug 2014)

Mr_Kipling said:


> Er... yes you were.


Was I? I did not have any sign saying ambulance ect.... I did not claim to be anyone other than a guy on a bike with white and blue lights.[/QUOTE]


... and to the average Joe Public seeing a bicycle with flashing blue lights what are they going to think?

a. It is a Police or emergency vehicle
b. It is simply a cyclist having a bit of fun?

It would be very difficult to prove that this was simply an accidental similarity


----------



## wiggydiggy (15 Aug 2014)

Mr_Kipling said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o9GZVHd1qs
> 
> All my life I wanted to have blue lights on my bike through traffic. I'm 33 and the other week I though to myself 'why not just do it', so I did. I got some blue lights from amazon, put them on my bike, put my GoPro on there too and had a great time through a town centre at night. The Law here is a grey area to the best of my understanding even if I got/get caught, it was well worth it, even if I have to pat the max £1000 fine. For the record, I was not trying to impersonate any emergency service. Any light on your bike at night is better then no light!




Ah good I think the other idiots were getting lonely on my ignore list.

Loser.


----------



## RhythMick (15 Aug 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> Why did you not include what you were shouting "whoop whoop its da sound of da Police" "whooo whooo ner ner nere wooo wooo" "evening all" "Book him Danno"
> 
> Bit early for second childhood?


For the record, it's never too late or early for second or subsequent childhoods...


----------



## mustang1 (15 Aug 2014)

Anyone remember this horn?

*http://preview.tinyurl.com/kmr4b2k*


----------



## andrewpreston (15 Aug 2014)

Each to their own but I'd rather spend £1000 on a decent bike than playing coppers. Years ago,when Joseph was a carpenter and I was a copper, a colleague reported a security man for misuse of a amber beacon because he was seen as trying to impersonate an emergency vehicle.


----------



## The Jogger (15 Aug 2014)

Look like you were going quite quick for an oldie.......


----------



## pplpilot (15 Aug 2014)

A grade *A* Twat.


----------



## Mr_Kipling (15 Aug 2014)

pplpilot said:


> A grade *A* Twat.


Thank You.


----------



## Mr_Kipling (15 Aug 2014)

wiggydiggy said:


> Ah good I think the other idiots were getting lonely on my ignore list.
> 
> Loser.



I have no idea how I will sleep tonight knowing I'm on your ignore list.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2014)

Mr_Kipling said:


> All my life I wanted to have blue lights on my bike through traffic


----------



## Crankarm (15 Aug 2014)

Mr_Kipling said:


> Thank You.



You're a prat. I hope the real police catch up with you and you are prosecuted.


----------



## Mr_Kipling (16 Aug 2014)

Crankarm said:


> You're a prat. I hope the real police catch up with you and you are prosecuted.


Where you say "the real police" are you implying that I was pretending to be the police? If so then you are the "prat". Did you see any sign or post where I said I was claiming to be the police? Having flashing blue lights on a pedal cycle does not mean the cyclist is impersonating a police officer. Do Ambulances use blue lights in the UK?


----------



## AndyWilliams (16 Aug 2014)

Slough high street area. Police round here wont be bothered or see you around there, too busy driving up and down the Bath road and Farnham road now its a 30 zone nabbing people (rightly so), anywhere away from that crack den of Slough high street.
Glad I am moving soon.


----------



## up hill struggle (16 Aug 2014)

is there a full moon tonight or am I just reading a lot of stranger than normal posts?


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2014)

up hill struggle said:


> is there a full moon tonight or am I just reading a lot of stranger than normal posts?


Just a few odder posts than normal, thats all.


----------



## Ganymede (16 Aug 2014)

Mr_Kipling said:


> Did you see any sign or post where I said I was claiming to be the police?



Genuinely asking - why did you fancy doing it? When you said in the original post, "All my life I wanted to have blue lights on my bike through traffic"? Really genuinely asking, because yes, you never said in your post that you were claiming (verbally, like) to be the police.

(Also, purely fyi, yes ambulances do have blue lights.)


----------



## Mr_Kipling (16 Aug 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Genuinely asking - why did you fancy doing it? When you said in the original post, "All my life I wanted to have blue lights on my bike through traffic"? Really genuinely asking, because yes, you never said in your post that you were claiming (verbally, like) to be the police.
> 
> (Also, purely fyi, yes ambulances do have blue lights.)


 
In answer to your question, I always wanted to see If I am more noticeable with blue and white lights then white lights alone.
People on here have seen the video and are trying to make out it is something that it is not. Some are assuming that I was pretending to be the police. I am trying to point out that police in the UK are not the only ones who use blue lights, so why do people assume I was pretending to be the police? why not The National Blood Service? ANSWER: because it's the worse case scenario! And as they dislike what I did, they want that worse case scenario. How about HM Coast guard, mounting rescue? They use blue lights. 

Some need to take a chill pill, I'm not asking anyone to agree with me (hence why I've not replied to the people who have called me a fool, idiot, loser and so on it's their opinion) It's just sad how some on here are trying to make out what I did was more then a breach of the Road Vehicles Lighting Regulations. If at all that.


----------



## RWright (16 Aug 2014)

It is against the law to have blue or red lights installed here in North Carolina unless you are police, rescue, fire or some other emergency related field. It is against the law to even have a blue light installed that is inoperable. I think they are pretty strict with the penalties. I am assuming since bicycles are considered a vehicle like a car that they fall under the same regulations. I know I wouldn't do it even if it was legal. I think it would eventually create a problem with drivers, especially any aggressive ones and could possibly lead to confrontations.


----------



## Mr_Kipling (16 Aug 2014)

RWright said:


> . I know I wouldn't do it even if it was legal.


 
Thank god I'm not you.


----------



## RWright (16 Aug 2014)

You really are quite childish, let us know when you get your ass kicked by a pissed off motorist, get it on your cam so we can get a laugh.


----------



## Ganymede (16 Aug 2014)

Mr_Kipling said:


> In answer to your question, I always wanted to see If I am more noticeable with blue and white lights then white lights alone.



Do you think you were? What is the result of the experiment?


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Aug 2014)

"All my life I have wanted to have blue lights on my bike through traffic"

Those are your words. You may not have been imagining yourself as a police officer but you were imagining yourself as one of the emergency services as nobody else has blue flashing lights, the rest are amber as far as I am aware.

I thought you were stupid for posting this on here. As a 33 year old it makes you look childish and immature. I am entitled to my opinion. The fact that you didnt delete your post after the first few comments makes you look like an idiot to most people on the forum. Then to go on and try and justify what you did and start getting smart with other people on here makes you come across as moronic.

I hope you have binned those lights and that you make some effort to gain some respect on here. If you dont Care about having some respect on here I suggest you find another site to visit because there is no point in you being on here.

Steve


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2014)

The guy made a mistake and didn't get the reaction that he expected, so can we all put the blue lights back in the toy box where they belong


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2014)

Mr_Kipling said:


> In answer to your question, I always wanted to see If I am more noticeable with blue and white lights then white lights alone.
> People on here have seen the video and are trying to make out it is something that it is not. Some are assuming that I was pretending to be the police. I am trying to point out that police in the UK are not the only ones who use blue lights, so why do people assume I was pretending to be the police? why not The National Blood Service? ANSWER: because it's the worse case scenario! And as they dislike what I did, they want that worse case scenario. How about HM Coast guard, mounting rescue? They use blue lights.
> 
> Some need to take a chill pill, I'm not asking anyone to agree with me (hence why I've not replied to the people who have called me a fool, idiot, loser and so on it's their opinion) It's just sad how some on here are trying to make out what I did was more then a breach of the Road Vehicles Lighting Regulations. If at all that.


Sorry to disappoint you. Mountain Rescue teams will be provided with a police escort if one is deemed necessary. They are prevented, by law, from fitting blue lights to their vehicles.
Hamish McInnes has in the past tried to get the law changed to allow them to fit them, with no success.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2014)

With regards the "chill pill" reference. Two things, I'm taking more presribed medication than I'd like to be. This leads to point two, most "chill pills" are illegal, so I'll not be taking any for both the reasons given above.


Emergency Doctors are driven under Green flashing lights. Making that the only other light colour in use by an emergency services only, in the UK.


----------



## nottherealcyclingmikey (16 Aug 2014)

BSRU said:


> Not very clever uploading self incriminating videos to YouTube.



It might be illegal but it would be impossible to prove it was him riding the bike.
In reality the only way they will catch him is if they see him doing it.

I'm not sure what the penalty would be but it doubt it would be the full £1000.


----------



## BigAl68 (16 Aug 2014)

The emergency services use blue lights as they are more visible to the eye in the dark. Playing with blue flashing lights may have been "fun" however please leave them for the emergency services who actually use them to save lives.


----------



## Mr_Kipling (16 Aug 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> The fact that you didnt delete your post after the first few comments makes you look like an idiot to most people on the forum. Then to go on and try and justify what you did and start getting smart with other people on here makes you come across as moronic.



Why would I delete the post just because most dislike it? No I'm not going to delete it. Just because I am putting my point across does not mean I am getting smart with people. do you always try to bully others when you disagree with them? You are just upset that I didn't change my opinion and agree with the majority


----------



## Mr_Kipling (16 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> Sorry to disappoint you. Mountain Rescue teams will be provided with a police escort if one is deemed necessary. They are prevented, by law, from fitting blue lights to their vehicles.
> Hamish McInnes has in the past tried to get the law changed to allow them to fit them, with no success.


http://www.gton.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/1D4_0004.jpg If it's registered as an ambulance they can.


----------



## glenn forger (16 Aug 2014)

Years ago I had blue tyreflies that screw into your tyre valve, motion-activated so they flash when you set off. Two Johnny Law saw me and I asked them if they're ok. "Catch the eye" they said. Got them from Maplin I think. They weren't quite as in-your-face as the ones in the Op.


----------



## winjim (16 Aug 2014)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/police-bike.162294/#post-3219186
Can't be all that illegal


----------



## numbnuts (16 Aug 2014)

winjim said:


> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/police-bike.162294/#post-3219186
> Can't be all that illegal


So if you have a mental age of 3 3 it's OK then


----------



## Mr_Kipling (16 Aug 2014)

If anyone here uses the clipless pedals after sunset in the UK on public roads, then you breach of the same lighting regulations, just a different section. Same penalty tho.


----------



## CopperCyclist (16 Aug 2014)

Mr_Kipling said:


> If anyone here uses the clipless pedals after sunset in the UK on public roads, then you breach of the same lighting regulations, just a different section. Same penalty tho.



One offence would (probably) be ignored by the police, the other would be much more likely to result in a ticket. Can you guess which way round I think they are?


----------



## roadrash (16 Aug 2014)

one word.............knob


----------



## Cycleops (16 Aug 2014)

Mr_Kipling said:


> If anyone here uses the clipless pedals after sunset in the UK on public roads, then you breach of the same lighting regulations, just a different section. Same penalty tho.


Hey, come on, you're talking rubbish.


Mr_Kipling said:


> Why would I delete the post just because most dislike it? No I'm not going to delete it. Just because I am putting my point across does not mean I am getting smart with people. do you always try to bully others when you disagree with them? You are just upset that I didn't change my opinion and agree with the majority


i don't think you you're going to get many friends on here.


----------



## Peteaud (16 Aug 2014)

roadrash said:


> one word.............knob



Dont put a blue light on your knob please, and certainly dont video yourself running down Slough high street shouting woo woo .


----------



## Mr_Kipling (16 Aug 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Hey, come on, you're talking rubbish.



I'm talking rubbish am I?

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/1989/1796/schedule/20/made


----------



## roadrash (16 Aug 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Dont put a blue light on your knob please, and certainly dont video yourself running down Slough high street shouting woo woo .



i wonder if members of the force would object to a blue flashing light on their bobbys helmet.


----------



## Cycleops (16 Aug 2014)

Mr_Kipling said:


> I'm talking rubbish am I?
> 
> http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/1989/1796/schedule/20/made


And how many people have been taken to court and fined for this "breach of lighting regulations"?


----------



## Mr_Kipling (16 Aug 2014)

Cycleops said:


> And how many people have been taken to court and fined for this "breach of lighting regulations"?



Taken to court or not, It's still illegal and I was pointing out that I was not "talking rubbish" like you claim.


----------



## BigAl68 (16 Aug 2014)

Yawn. Mr kipling this must be one of the most trolling posts ever.

You just argue with everyone's posts on your thread and it seems you aren't getting any real attention (no likes) which it seems you so desperately crave. 

Think I won't bother reading anymore of this thread...


----------



## roadrash (16 Aug 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Yawn. Mr kipling this must be one of the most trolling posts ever.
> 
> You just argue with everyone's posts on your thread and it seems you aren't getting any real attention (no likes) which it seems you so desperately crave.
> 
> Think I won't bother reading anymore of this thread...



stick around.......his next thread is , how to win friends and influence people with blue flashy lights


----------



## Mr_Kipling (16 Aug 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Think I won't bother reading anymore of this thread...


Oh no, looks like another sleepless night for me tonight.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2014)

Mr_Kipling said:


> Oh no, looks like another sleepless night for me tonight.


Perfect, you can do the graveyard shift then. There's not many on here at three in the morning.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Aug 2014)

Mr Kipling,

Do you now accept what you were doing was illegal?

Steve


----------



## Soup890 (16 Aug 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> soup890 has some competition!


Yes blud


----------



## Soup890 (16 Aug 2014)

Love it love it love it.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2014)

User said:


> You need more cake


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Aug 2014)

OK guys... hands up all of those who took a _grumpy pill_


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Aug 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> OK guys... hands up all of those who took a _grumpy pill_



No need - they are all roadies.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2014)

Mr_Kipling said:


> Oh no, looks like another sleepless night for me tonight.


You missed the 0300 start. Can't have been that sleepless a night.


----------



## Octet (17 Aug 2014)

So you weren't trying to impersonate the police, but judging by your Youtube profile and the use of the "Star of Life" symbol as your profile picture it would suggest you were trying to impersonate an ambulance/paramedic.

Either way, illegal and stupid....


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Aug 2014)

Cycleops said:


> And how many people have been taken to court and fined for this "breach of lighting regulations"?



Probably because most of us realise that it is stupid and don't do it.
Then of course there for the very few stupid enough to do this - thereis the Vehicle Defect Rectification Scheme where a driver of a vehicle is given a short period of time to correct a vehicle fault and this is applied to bicycles as a common sense measure

So chances are with a 99.9% with common sense, and the matter of the stupid few dealt with as a rectification, the number of cases actually going to court are not going to be many


----------



## BSRU (17 Aug 2014)

Mr_Kipling said:


> If anyone here uses the clipless pedals after sunset in the UK on public roads, then you breach of the same lighting regulations, just a different section. Same penalty tho.


Rubbish, my clipless pedals have orange reflectors on, back and front.


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 53486​




But please make sure your cake is road legal........ this one is not!


----------



## Mr_Kipling (17 Aug 2014)

User said:


> Schedule 20 doesn't create an offence.
> 
> Failure to have pedal reflectors does not carry the same penalty as the offence of illegally fitting/using blue lights (which is a fine up to Level 3 on the standard scale). Instead it carries a fixed penalty.
> 
> So yes - you were talking rubbish.


 
Link please... Also if the police can issue a Fixed Penalty Notice for ANYTHING, Then the have the option of prosecuting instead. So what is the maxim penalty in court for not having pedal reflectors fitted after sunset on a public road in England & Wales?? I believe it's the same £1000

EDIT ADDING MORE.
So what happens if a cyclist is issued a fixed penalty by the police for not having pedal reflectors at night, and the cyclist doesn't pay the fixed penalty? Does it go down as a civil debt? NO! They will get a court summons in the post. So when they go to court what's the max penalty? £1000. Remember I referred to the maxim penalty in my original post, not the minimum.


----------



## Mr_Kipling (17 Aug 2014)

BSRU said:


> Rubbish, my clipless pedals have orange reflectors on, back and front.


 maybe you do.. Photo please, or BS coming from you.


----------



## Mr_Kipling (17 Aug 2014)

User said:


>


 Nice


----------



## Road_Runner (17 Aug 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> OK guys... hands up all of those who took a _grumpy pill_



I agree. Lighten up guys. The guy is just having some fun. There are much worst things happen in life.

I'm not going to get in to the dispute about whether it's a crime or not. But think about how many and much worst other offenses actually occur on a daily basis. Eg. let's not lie, the majority of us frequently speed.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2014)

Lets see.
OP wanted to see the effect that blue flashing lights would have on traffic at night. So he goes out and purchases some. Fully aware that if stopped he might face a fine of upto £1000 & prepared to pay it, if stopped.
Argues that not having pedal reflectors is just as bad as riding on a bike fitted out with flashing blue lights.
There are rules, some daft, that apply to bikes that are sold without pedals, or incomplete. Does anyone know if not having pedal reflectors are covered under these rules?


----------



## BSRU (18 Aug 2014)

Mr_Kipling said:


> maybe you do.. Photo please, or BS coming from you.


Can't be arsed.


----------

